# Horsey Graphics!



## BluMagic (Sep 23, 2007)

I think they are awesome!!! I need to learn to do that. :wink:


----------



## HoneyBun (Jan 22, 2008)

wow! 
can you tell me how to do that becuz i have photoshop too but i have never known how to work it pm me if you want to tell me


----------



## Bitless (Jan 11, 2008)

Very groovy. Well done , there awsom.


----------



## appylover31803 (Sep 18, 2007)

me too! I have photoshop and have no idea how to work it. My fiance is a wiz in it, but he's always busy doing business stuff that i don't want to bother him.


----------



## ~MavvyMyBeauty (Apr 16, 2007)

Thanks! 

I'm not really good at giving advice.. you could look up some tutorials though. There's some good ones on Swimchick, most of them are for Pain Shop Pro but it's not that different. When you get the basics you can just start experimenting.


----------



## mudypony (Jan 30, 2008)

Wow!! Those are stunning. Would you ever make one for me of Brickens? If you could let me know and I'll find some pics.


----------



## Quebeth (Feb 27, 2007)

These look great. I think I recognise 1 from DA. They are all pretty sweet, but nothing compares to the ones you did of Sweeny Todd.


----------



## ~MavvyMyBeauty (Apr 16, 2007)

_Mudypony - I'd love too! ^_^ Post up some pics.

Quebeth - Thanks, I think most of them are on DA, but the Sweeney Todd ones are way better ..probably because Johnny Depp happens to be on them. :lol: _


----------



## mudypony (Jan 30, 2008)

That would be awesome here's some pics you can use.























































You can use any of these pics. Thanks again.


----------



## ~MavvyMyBeauty (Apr 16, 2007)

_Okay! Erm, any colours or writing you want?
Oh yeah, what size?_


----------



## mudypony (Jan 30, 2008)

I like baby blue and navy blue, nothing too bright, and could it say Brickens on it somewhere. I don't really care what size it is just not too big or too small.


----------



## mudypony (Jan 30, 2008)

Just wondering how far along you are on the Brickens pic.


----------



## Magic (Jan 4, 2008)

Wow! amazing! I need to learn how to get the photos I do on photoshop onto my desktop and upload them on photobucket, can you help??


----------

